# Straightening pedal post



## bikiba (Oct 28, 2014)

I took a part my first pedal [ didn't realize how many pieces were in a pedal ] so the bolt piece [?] not sure what it is called, has a bend. I'm thinking of sticking it in my vice and then gripping it where the pedal wrench would get it and give it a bend in the opposite direction.

Anyone ever do something like this?


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 28, 2014)

a junk crank in a vise, screw shaft in tight, a pipe over shaft..... badda bing 
and no vise marks on shaft


----------



## bikiba (Oct 28, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> a junk crank in a vise, screw shaft in tight, a pipe over shaft..... badda bing
> and no vise marks on shaft




Thanks Stig! LOL i will make sure to have my wife scream badda bing after i finish... and then make me a prosciutto and provalone hero


----------

